# Glock 22 Gen 3, first shots



## CMC (Aug 30, 2012)

So picked up the big daddy to my G27 about a week ago and finally got around to taking it out today.

150 rounds of mixed target ammo from Remington, PMC and Lellier & Bellot. It fed everything amazingly except for it failed to eject on 2 of the L&B rounds, very very possible I limp wristed it on those shots. But since i have never shot that brand before I figured I might ask, anyone else shot that stuff and had any problems? most likely operator error  but had to see if anyone else has seen it.

other then those two minor hiccups it was a great day of shooting. First time ever shooting skeet and man is that fun watching those clays blow up.:smt168


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Generally S&B is very good range ammo.


----------



## zieltireur (Jan 19, 2013)

I've shot S&B in several calibers and have not had problems. After 150 rounds you might start to develop a little hand wrist fatigue.


----------



## CMC (Aug 30, 2012)

S&B was the 2nd box of 50 that's why i assumed it was more my error than the ammo/guns. thanks for the input though, the local shop has still got about 10 boxes left so ill have to pick up at least one more and see again.


----------

